# anybody know what I got?



## pinky (Aug 8, 2013)

I was doing some shop cleaning and came across a couple of pieces of this. Not quite sure what to make of it. 

http://i45.Rule #2/albums/f52/pinkygalini/beb007_zps5c0bbc8b.jpg


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 8, 2013)

I think it's called "MYWOOD." I've been looking for it too. I'll PM my address so you can send it back to me.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 8, 2013)

That's your basic poison burl slab slug. You need to get rid of it asap. It gives off toxic gas. If you send it my way I'll make sure to dispose of it properly...


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 8, 2013)

Thats an odd looking burl slab. maybe amboyna or mallee.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 8, 2013)

My identification is based on scientific fact. There is an empty spot on a shelf in my shop. the dimensions are perfect for that missing piece of "MYWOOD."


----------



## shadetree_1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Kevin and Marc are right, it gives off toxic gas and you need to get rid of it as soon as possible and Arizona is the perfect place for it!


----------



## phinds (Aug 8, 2013)

possibly camphor burl --- compare it to the pics on my site and see what you think.


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 8, 2013)

phinds said:


> possibly camphor burl --- compare it to the pics on my site and see what you think.



If you think it might be camphor burl just lightly sand it and see if it smells like vapor rub


----------



## pinky (Aug 8, 2013)

phinds said:


> possibly camphor burl --- compare it to the pics on my site and see what you think.



Could be. You also mention a few pics as possible redwood, could be that too. I like your website.


----------



## Jdaschel (Aug 8, 2013)

My guess would be either camphor or amboyna. The eyes seem large for amboyna and more typical of camphor. But I have seen lots of amboyna that has grey streaks like that piece does. Either way sanding it and smell it is the best way to find out. If it smells like steak sauce. Its camphor. If it smells pungent, its amboyna. Or if its neither, then Im wrong


----------



## DKMD (Aug 8, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> ... If it smells like steak sauce. Its camphor....



If your steak sauce smells like camphor, throw it out!


----------



## kazuma78 (Aug 8, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Jdaschel said:
> 
> 
> > ... If it smells like steak sauce. Its camphor....
> ...



Haha I was kinda thinking the same thing. I think it smells more like citronella candles


----------



## phinds (Aug 8, 2013)

DKMD said:


> If your steak sauce smells like camphor, throw it out!



:rotflmao3:


----------



## Jdaschel (Aug 9, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Jdaschel said:
> 
> 
> > ... If it smells like steak sauce. Its camphor....
> ...



I have a container of camphor burl lathe shavings that I keep to show people what it smells like and it smells a lot like steak sauce. But maybe that is just the piece I had.


----------



## JonLanier (Aug 9, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Jdaschel said:
> ...



Remind me not to come to your house for a BBQ.


----------



## pinky (Aug 10, 2013)

Not camphor - no smell


----------



## isaacrapelje (Aug 10, 2013)

My guess is spalted maple burl.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 10, 2013)

Can you get an edge picture? What are the dimensions? I was looking at my Manzanita burl, and it looks similar. I only say that cuz of the growths spreading through it. But I have yet to see a large piece that size with eyes covering the entire slab.


----------



## Darkmoorwoods (Aug 15, 2013)

I gotta be more careful as to BBQs attended. Sorry can't help on the ID but I love this kind of thread, mystery wood is always good. Is there enough bark to try an ID that way?


----------

